# The green machine :O(



## niknaksky (13 Jan 2017)

What has happened to the green machine......

I used to buy alot from the green machine years ago best plants around and loved all the display tanks in the shop but stopped using them when they closed at weekends as I work monday - friday.

First bad experiance was a few months ago when I wanted some new wood and rocks.
So I took the afternoon off work so I could pick the exact bits I wanted.

I was completely ignored in the shop ( previously my visits were great very helpful and chatty) when I did have questions I was spoken to like I was an idiot and had rather sarcastic replys( I think the guy was gaz) Thought maybe he was having a bad day.

Second visit was yesterday I took a few hours off work to go over and buy a ada 60p and a few other bits.
Again i think it was Gaz I asked a few questions about the difference between the do aqua and ada tanks again he couldnt really be bothered speaking with me and was again rather sarcastic.
Before this I thought I might as well get some soil, sand, more rocks and some plants but after the attitude from him I thought no way I am giving them any more money than I needed to.

The only reason I left with the tank was because I took time of work to go over to buy it otherwise I would have gone else where.

So I am at the counter just payed for the tank and I asked for a receipt the young guy who was taking payment said he would have to ask for a receipt to be printed in the back of the shop so off he goes to get it.

He comes back and said Gaz? would bring it out so Gaz? comes out with the receipt I say thank you and hold my hand out to get the invoice and he doesnt make any eye contact or acknowledgement and drops it on the end of the counter so I have to walk over and pick it up.

I said to the young lad that he must of got out of bed on the wrong side this morning to which he replied that he does get like that .
So I replied with thats a good way to lose customers which it is and they have as I will take my business else where from now on.

Just surprised me how such a great shop and helpful staff could end up like this.


----------



## MrHidley (13 Jan 2017)

I feel that TGM got very jaded when other compaines such as AE/AG/Co2 Art etc came on the scene and started doing everything at a cheaper price and arguably better. When I was first in the hobby (around 4 years ago) I made a 150 mile round trip to Wrexham to see their tanks in person and I too was very dissapointed with the level of service and felt kind of ignored. I purchased a 60p off them once, it took them almost a week to phone me up and ask for a delivery charge i knew was coming, if that was my business i'd have done it the same day. When the tank arrived, the aquasoil i'd ordered with it had escaped its packaging and filled the tank, so that was dissapointing. Overall i'd say they're a pretty poor company who are lost in their own ego, which is a massive shame because James is such a talented scaper.


----------



## cooling (13 Jan 2017)

Unfortunately like so many of the bigger companies out there , they lack something called "customer service"!!!


----------



## MrHidley (13 Jan 2017)

cooling said:


> Unfortunately like so many of the bigger companies out there , they lack something called "customer service"!!!



They're not a big company though. They're a very small company.


----------



## KipperSarnie (13 Jan 2017)

I've dealt with TGM a couple of times since returning to the hobby in July & I've found them very helpful & I had no problems.
In general though I've found the hobby is ruled by Prima Donnas especially in the Discus world.
Each have their own little group of disciples who hang on every word & their views in chat rooms are not for discussion!

UKAPS is different, many many MANY knowledgable experts but no Diva's.


----------



## foxfish (13 Jan 2017)

We have had a few over the years, a few nasty buggers too but yes you are quite right that this forum is pretty peaceful, friendly & informative ... what more could we want?
As regards TGM, I used to use them quite a lot but as has been pointed out... it is a dog eat dog world out there at the moment!


----------



## GotCrabs (14 Jan 2017)

MrHidley said:


> They're not a big company though. They're a very small company.



Perhaps so, but all up, it comes down to 'Customer Service', like all businesses, but living in Australia, I would say they are hardly a small business, a very well respected, known business, to hear/read about the service is disappointing, but who am I to comment, I'm in Australia, absolutely beautiful and stunning tanks.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (18 Jan 2017)

Living in North Wales I consider myself very lucky to just take the half hour journey to travel to The Green Machine. I know Jim and Mark very well now, and Gaz. I have to say that they have always been friendly, helpful, chatty and always offered me a cup of tea or coffee. I used to spend a few hours at a time in there just looking at the amazing tanks, and spend a few bob too because the ADA stuff I bought does not come cheap.

Having not been for at least eight months I popped in the other day and I too was very surprised to see the changes. All the big display tanks have gone, when I asked why,  the answer was that the majority of their business is now done online, and visitors to the shop have been diminishing. So to move with the times they had to remove the big display tanks to make more room for stock which is needed to supply the online demand.

That may have had some impact on individuals in a slightly negative way. 

That said, I was still offered a brew and was made to feel welcome. The selection of plants is still outstanding! And the choice of materials for hardscaping is still the best I have seen anywhere else. So the TGM will still be my first port of call for anything I need before trying elsewhere.

You were probably just there when Gaz was having a bad day which happens to all of us at some time.

Dare I suggest that if you have a complaint you would be better off asking to speak to Jim personally or email him via the address on his website. I think he would want to know of any complaints about the level of service, rather than the complaints being aired on a reputable forum without him being given the opportunity to put things right.

I hope you have a better experience next time if there is one, and would be interested to hear the outcome if you do get in touch with Jim.

Best regards,

Steve


----------



## GotCrabs (19 Jan 2017)

Would love to see TGM in person, sigh... but being in Australia =(


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2017)

KipperSarnie said:


> UKAPS is different, many many MANY knowledgable experts but no Diva's.


We send the Divas to other forums


----------



## PARAGUAY (19 Jan 2017)

Yes retailers are having it lets say difficult,I was talking to one over the Christmas period,saying he mainly relies on regulars buying filter media,fish food,etc,reckons it's difficult with the Internet to compete with major purchases because of the availability of the Internet prices,overheads mean it's getting harder to compete and he turned the air blue when business shop rates and rent were mentioned.I suppose we can support our favourite  or local shops for some items,on a regular basis


----------



## Zeus. (19 Jan 2017)

The guys at TGM was great on my recent visit very helpful and Gaz was my main contact and very helpful. Got 20% off the first order also which was great. No big tanks but Mark did inform me off this before my visit. Bit difficult to find and not quite what I would class as a superstore but this is a nich hobby with limited folk buying goods. So horses for courses in some ways.


----------



## niknaksky (19 Jan 2017)

Well I must have been unlucky to catch him on bad days for the last 2 visits.
Unfortunately for businesses in aquascapping/fish keeping there is a lot of competition which makes giving good customer service important.

If I go to a shop and receive a crap service I take my business else where as I am sure most customers would.

I put this on ukaps as I know a lot of the forum members use TGM and was curious what others experience was lately not to bad mouth them.

I may well email Jim so he knows about my experience but I don't see the problem mentioning it on the forum is that not what forums are about to discuss things about our hobby ? Including visits to shops ? 

When I visit a shop and have a good visit I like to mention that too.


----------



## niknaksky (19 Jan 2017)

Oh I forgot to mention that the Friday before I asked if the tank was in stock and would try to get to the shop that day to pick it up.

Something came up and I didn't get chance to pick it up.

Maybe that's why he was having a bad day but even so that doesnt excuse bad customer service.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2017)

In regards to the topic, its a niche hobby when you talk about aquascaping, but the planted tank business is big, you dont buy plants because of aquascaping, and business have to adapt in order to succeed, sometimes certain stores get a reputation and then think they are better than everyone else and people should be loyal, not the case, a lot of people buy where they can afford and sometimes certain stores are just too big/expensive for their wallets.

Stores should try and cater for all, those on small and large wallets and adapt as times move on, if not then its all downhill from there.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (19 Jan 2017)

niknaksky said:


> I said to the young lad that he must of got out of bed on the wrong side this morning to which he replied that he does get like that .
> So I replied with thats a good way to lose customers *which it is and they have as I will take my business else where from now on.*




Of course you are right, this is the place to discuss things and ask for advice, opinions, other people's views etc but the statement above goes a bit beyond that in my humble opinion. Surely the first point of call to complain about poor customer service is the owner of the company themselves and give them the opportunity to apologise and make amends. 

But gauging by your comment above you have already decided to take your business elsewhere, (which of course is your choice entirely) but without giving the owner the opportunity to put things right. But if I was the owner I think I would be a bit peeved if I read that someone wasn't happy with a member of my staff and made it public without contacting me first.

Who knows if you had brought this to Jim's attention and made your feelings known to him diplomatically, he could have made you a partial refund, or provided something free, or a mega discount on a future order 

I hope this does get resolved in your favour, it would be a shame if TGM suffered just from one bad experience.

Best of luck!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## niknaksky (19 Jan 2017)

That is your humble opinion which you are entitled to, but I disagree.

I wrote that as that is how I feel, so in my opinion I have the right to put that.

Also it wasn't one experience as I have said in my post.....

As I alluded to in my first post, I have visited numerous times over the last 5+ years. I was disappointed on my latest visits and noticed a significant change in the atmosphere and service and wanted to know if others felt the same.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (19 Jan 2017)

Hi niknaksky,

I have sent you a PM which I hope will put things in a slightly clearer perspective.

Best regards,

Steve


----------



## niknaksky (19 Jan 2017)

Thanks received. Will leave it there.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (19 Jan 2017)

Best regards,

Steve


----------

